# My haunt video



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Hey everyone, I've just finally gotten around to editing the video for my 2004 haunt... I know that some of you may have tried viewing it on my site but it wasn't really working properly (AV really isn't my forte). Please take a moment (0:03:20.7 seconds) to check it out! http://www.fulcrumsites.com/haunt/html/video_.html


----------



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

Just posted on your blog, loved watching your video!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

very sweet! Gotta 2005 video?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Very nice job!


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Wow! That's somethin else! Really good. I can't wait to see 2005! and 06!


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Very Very cool. I wish I had that large of a yard to haunt.


----------



## Nightshade (Feb 26, 2005)

Wow Kevin- Awsome haunt and great video. Thanks for the treat.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Cool stuff there Kevin, so much to see!


----------



## sgtdrpepper (Aug 26, 2005)

Kevin, really Great work. Man you really do have a ton of stuff must take a while to set it all up. Good yard presentation and video.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Very nice job on the haunt and the video. I especially like the head garden with the guillotine, and the skeleton in the stockade.


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

Your haunt looks great. Lotta stuff to see. How many TOTs come thru?


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Wow, you do nice work Kevin. You've got a ton of cool props...I bet the kids in the neighborhood LOVE your display!


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

hey all you maniacs, 
THANKS! I loved reading your responses! I get hundreds of TOTs every year, we are the talk of the town from Thanksgiving until the big H day. It takes about 6 weeks to put it all together and about 5 days to put it away. I don't have a 2005 video  but I plan on doing another video this year . Its getting to be the start of the prop design and build season and I'm looking forward to working with some new small motors I've gotten. Keep posting your pics and projects, looking at them makes my day!


----------

